# Shaker style chest of drawers design



## niagra (6 Mar 2016)

http://www.doucetteandwolfefurniture.com/Shaker_Chest_of_Drawers.html#3
It's the third picture I am looking at.

Hi people,

I'd like to make something like this, although I can only dream of the standards of these guys. I've watched the construction video several times but I can't work out the method used to join the feet/brackets(?) to the main carcass. Any ideas as to how it's done using traditional methods?

Thanks,
Dario


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Mar 2016)

The simplest way is to screw on a batten around the 4 inside faces of the dovetailed plinth. Then with the carcase upside down, screw downwards. Traditionally it may have been pinned and glued?

I cant think of any easy timber jointing that may have been used. 

I suppose it could have been fixed rather like a chair seat; ie with corner braces, these were sometimes fitted into stopped grooves and the braces rebated.


----------



## custard (7 Mar 2016)

Good for you Dario, that's a smashing project that's well within the capabilities of the intermediate woodworker. It might look daunting, but if you're methodical and patient you'll be fine.

There are many different variations for attaching the main carcass to the plinth, but they're all alternative solutions to the same problem. The key issue is this, the carcass will shrink and expand front to back, the plinth won't, that's all you need to resolve. Look through Charles Hayward's writing and he'll lay out your options in his normal, clear style. Another option is a book by Bill Hylton "Illustrated Cabinetmaking", it's similar to Hayward in that you get lots of exploded constructional diagrams that show the alternative methods for traditional construction. The answers to your question are all there.

It's a shame we're so far apart, but if there's anyone in the West Hamphire/East Dorset area who's serious about undertaking a similar project then PM me and I'll do all I can to assist.


----------



## niagra (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the advice chaps. I have ordered the Bill Hylton book, looking forward to it.
Dario


----------



## niagra (15 Mar 2016)

Love the Bill Hylton book. Lots of clear drawings with ideas for suitable joints etc. Now, just waiting for my order of oak to arrive!


----------



## MusicMan (15 Mar 2016)

niagra":27g5xwej said:


> http://www.doucetteandwolfefurniture.com/Shaker_Chest_of_Drawers.html#3
> It's the third picture I am looking at.
> 
> Hi people,
> ...



Hi Dario

It isn't easy to see but I think the top of the base is rebated so the the carcass drops in. On of the shots shows it with cramps all round which makes it look as if it is glued to the carcase, which is wrong for the wood movement as pointed out above. Possibly it is glued to the front, where the grain directions match, and fixed otherwise at the back.

I've been studying eighteenth century bracket bases recently, which this is a derivative of but not the same. In fact I have one on my bench that I am restoring, unfortunately with almost no base left! I'm in Warwick too, feel free to get in touch and come round for a workshop chat .

Keith


----------



## niagra (16 Mar 2016)

Hi Keith,

Whereabouts in Warwick are you? I live off the Emscote Road where the Homebase is.

Dario


----------

